# So I made this new pasta sauce...



## friff14 (Nov 3, 2010)

My girlfriend and I were assigned to make the pasta and sauce for a group date this Friday.  The main dish is a citrus-flavored chicken, so we figured it'd be awesome if the pasta went good with the chicken.

So I was testing it out and, by golly, this is my new favorite pasta sauce (that's tough, as I _love_ meat sauce).  I used my white sauce recipe that I use all the time, but substituted chicken broth for half of the milk, and added lemon/lime zest and juice.

Here's the recipe.

3 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp flour
1 cup milk
1 cup chicken broth
1 small lemon's worth of lemon zest
1 small lime's worth of lime zest
1 tbsp lemon juice
Sugar to taste

Melt butter, stir in flour to make a paste.  Add milk and chicken broth, heat on medium-high, stirring occasionally.  Once it's consistent, remove from heat, add the fruit stuff, and stir.  Add sugar to taste.

So, um...yeah.  It's awesome.  I don't especially love the tartness, but a tablespoon or so of sugar fixed that problem.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Nov 4, 2010)

Interesting recipe idea, thanks for posting. And Welcome to DC!!!


----------



## tropical cooker (Nov 4, 2010)

mmm the lemon juice and milk combination sounds real yummy.


----------



## jonchinaski (Nov 4, 2010)

Sounds interesting!  I like a little tartness...


----------



## zfranca (Dec 4, 2010)

Very unusual sauce. How much pasta did you use for this recipe? How many servings?


----------



## simonaskitchen (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi all! I'd suggest you to try the Ragù recipe, using chicken instead of beef. In this case you'll make all the same preparation substituting chicken!
I think to have on old post on my blog about it, just have a look!
Greetings from Italy, Simona!


----------

